# Can you recommend a "gentle" suppository?



## Victoria01 (Mar 6, 2001)

Can anyone recommend a "gentle" OTC suppository to help my C. Recently I tried a glycerine for the first time and about exploded. Not the result I wanted. Any suggestions? Thanks. -Vicki


----------



## bettychasin2 (Jun 14, 2004)

I am a regular prep h user...suppositories. They don't act like a laxative but sort of make it easier so to speak. I have horrible hemroids cause of ibs/c...I have found that regular use (sad to say nightly...and night only) really help relieve the "stress". Hope that helps...


----------



## fourstars (May 11, 2004)

Any long term problems with using them so often?Pam


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Um..generally the glycerin suppositories are considered the gentle ones....They are supposed to work in a short period of time. Are you sure you got one that was just glycerin.But it is a lot like using an enema. You will go pretty soon after you put it in. But Glycerine is just a lubricant.One issue is that of rectal hypersensitivity, and it could be inserting anything in there may be setting off the "go now!!!!!!!!!!!!" thing.If that route seems to bother you, maybe something like a stool softener, or magnesium (an osmotic laxative sort of things whether from MOM or Magnesium suppelments for dietary reasons) may be more for you.They draw water into the stool, which lubricates the stool so it passes easier.K.


----------



## bettychasin2 (Jun 14, 2004)

So far no probs with the prep h...I really use them more like 3-4 x's a week....and like I said...I have bad roids with my c. I can't remember what it was like when I took the stool softener (only that it was expensive!)...do they cause cramping or anything? They seem to be a good fix to a chronic problem.


----------

